# Construction PM



## thechosenone (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi

Besides Lindberg and Rajaspeke, what are other known books for problem solving for Construction PM?

Thanks


----------



## saidek (Dec 31, 2013)

Hello,

[SIZE=medium]I have very important references/sample exams/books/videos for sale that will help you and go to the exam with confident. Passing is your only option so do your part.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]If you are interested email me at [/SIZE][SIZE=medium][email protected][/SIZE][SIZE=medium].[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Thank you and good luck![/SIZE]


----------



## thechosenone (Feb 3, 2014)

Sorry to bump the thread. Any suggestions from other members? Pls guide.


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 3, 2014)

Have you looked at the pinned thread in the Construction subforum?

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=8164


----------



## desantmf (Feb 4, 2014)

Thechosenone,

There really isn't any good PM books for the construction PE Exam. The best advice is just buy the 9 design standards that NCEES recommends, buy Rajaspeke, review my website (www.learncivilengineering.com) and then look at the sections to see what else you need to supplement.

The construction Planning, Equipment, and methods by Peurifoy is good for Construction methods

The "Bob's rigging" book is good if you need help with that section.

Let me know if you have other questions on specific topics and I could recommend something for you.


----------

